# Timbuk2 Sonoma seat pack (merged)



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone used one yet?

Good? Bad? Comments?

















Sonoma Adjustable Bike Seat Pack | Timbuk2 Bags


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Timbuk2 Sonoma Seat Pack?*

Hey - I'm looking at another seat pack for a new ECR build and was searching around. Found the Tumbuk2 sonoma on sale for 60 bucks and it looks pretty good. However - I can find almost no information on it or reviews or anything. Wondering if anyone has tried one of these? Should I go budget on it or just get another revelate?










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...=IMOH93L8ZRNAQ&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I have a buddy who just got one of those, and decided to return it almost immediately. Apparently it kinda folded in half hit the tire, even when stuffed with junk to try and keep the shape.


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for merging the thread, after creating it I noticed the other one.

asollie - thanks for the input, I've talked to a few people and the consensus seems to be that it's really saggy. I'm going to just get a revelate or rogue panda.


----------



## beaker (Aug 8, 2004)

I came close to buying one as well- glad I didn't. When you watch Timbuk2's video for it, it looks like it folds over onto the rear rack under the weight of just a few t-shirts. Looks like it will probably be a Revelate for me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The problem with these type of soft bikepacking style bags is that's really easy to make one look nice in a photo and it's much harder to design and build one that works well on the trail.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

klord1 said:


> I'm going to just get a revelate or rogue panda.


I'm not knocking Revelate at all because I've never seen/used one, but I just got the Rogue Panda 7" picketpost and it's awesome. Pretty stable too because it has extra straps to cinch it down to the seat stays as well as the seat post and seat.


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I thought I would post here on about the seatpack.

The bag itself is not really that bad, the main problem is with the sliding retention system for clipping the bag under your seat, it slides forward and really has no way to lock into place....

Don't give up though there is hope! First I stiched it so that the harness couldn't slide forward though I didn't do a good job. So I had someone throw a riveted piece of plastic on it for me, problem solved!










I know what everyone is going to say in the next picture... The bag isn't even full, well I tried it full and it worked great.










I ride an XL bike with lots of seatpost, so I could see this bag not working for some who don't have enough clearance for the price of this bag...(on sale currently on one site for $60) it's built really well in need of the slight modification of course.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

